# Trianing for Sparring



## Kami (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,
I am interested in incorporating some sparring drills into my daily workout (separate of class). I have noticed that when I practice a technique a gazillion times I am able to use it on demand effectively and quickly. When I pause I get hit or totally freeze. I don't mind sparring. Right now, I have a particularly difficult time controlling my response and keeping focused when I am hit in the face.
I am looking for a couple of combos both offensive and defensive that are effective in sparring that I can work regularly on my own.
Thank you for any tips or guidance.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 4, 2011)

In my limited experience there is nothing for getting over getting hit in the face than getting hit in the face.  It disrupts your flow until it doesn't; eventually it doesn't.

Number one of course is not to get punched in the face!  However, it happens.

A punch to the face which lands brings several responses to mind; but of course if you're point-sparring the set stops if the ref calls the point, so no counter is required.  If not, then a double-inside hook to the body comes to mind as a potential response.  Your opponent's hands are up and one is extended, the other is probably guarding the face.  You're too close for a kick, and although a knee might work, it's hard to employ effectively when your head just got driven back.  But a hook punch to the body, or better still a double punch (left/right) could be effective.  You hit by bending the knees slightly and hooking straight in, like an uppercut but delivered from the sides in instead of from the bottom up.  Use the hips to generate power, since a hook punch develops little power from the muscles.  Go right for the floating ribs or lower for the kidneys; all will be exposed to you.  You don't need to see them to deliver; your opponent has opened them up for you when he delivered the head shot while protecting his own melon.

http://youtu.be/WIyThMSHnkw

We call it ouchi, ouchi.  If you don't manage to clear the incoming punch using the first part of this exercise, the return blows are both effective and hard to defend against.


----------



## Stealthy (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the front kick straight into the abdomen, there is a reason not many people use the front kick, it feels weak, well it actually is weak until you have trained it enough but when you have you should be able to kick the stuffing out of someone with it which will give a few milliseconds to follow up with a heavier hitter.

I think of it as my primary jab...It is the fastest of my longest weapons, as such it can be used to control distance, take cheap shots and set up for combo's.

If you want it in an offensive combo try....step into range for the rear leg front kick, fake with a hand and kick.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 4, 2011)

Sparring is best improved with More Sparring. 

No, really. Thats the best conclusion ive come to.


----------



## Buka (Sep 5, 2011)

Practice block and counter. (a lot!) Keep your hands up, and like Stealthy said, work your front kick.


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 5, 2011)

My students don't start sparring until after around a year of training, and when they do I have a complete curriculum of basics, drills, and activities that I use to teach them the techniques and movements of sparring. You can read it here on Martialtalk.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?95583-New-Sparring-Curriculum&highlight=

Sparring is an important aspect of training, but it's only one stop along the way. Sometimes students get stuck in sparring because they think it's the ultimate expression of their training. It's not. It's just another drill to improve your skills. Like everything else in karate, keep at it, and you'll get better.


-Rob


----------



## MarkC (Sep 5, 2011)

Nobody gonna mention the classic backfist-reverse punch (or Jab-Cross/straight right)? For defense there's always the inward or outward block or parry followed by a reverse punch. And if your opponent is circling away from you with in an open stance, throw a ridgehand or hook over his shoulder and into his jaw or temple.

But having said this, don't let sparring bleed over into real-life and stick you with bad habits that will get you hurt in a real fight.


----------



## Kami (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. You all have great suggestions. Gotta get back on the horse.


----------

